# Looking for a post



## libred (Dec 1, 2003)

A while back I saw a post that included instructions on how to take apart the dashboard and remove the stereo for the 1994 Altima...but now I can't find it.

Anyone know where that post is? Or have instructions about taking the dash apart to get the stereo out?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you sure it was for the Altima? I've searched and only found something for the 240.


----------



## libred (Dec 1, 2003)

Pretty sure it was for the Altima... but like I said, I couldn't find it either.

I was almost positive it was this forum. But perhaps my memory, like my stereo, is broken.

Anyway, does anyone care to list step-by-steps on how to get the stereo out, i.e. which sections of dash to remove and in what order? Understandably, I don't want to take aport more than I need to.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Try this website...

http://carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisAlt.htm


----------

